
Ask HN: How can I generate side income? - at_n
Hi HN,<p>I work in a company with very low income. I find myself often struggling to buy any luxuries&#x2F;pay off debt after my paycheck comes in.<p>I have free time which I just spend surfing YouTube, Facebook, and watching videos. I need to turn this fun time into money time.<p>What are some ways I could turn my time into money?
======
ziddoap
Frustratingly vague question that is asked very often.

What are you good at? What skills do you have? What are you passionate in? How
much spare time do you have? How much are you willing to invest ($)? Physical
or digital? Craft or service?

The list goes on. Ask yourself the above, narrow down the scope of the
question.

------
onion2k
Make something people want and charge them for it.

